# Florida Keys



## Bamoore (Mar 10, 2018)

Finally taking the dream fishing trip to the keys! I am curious if anyone has any suggestions they are willing to share! We are flying into FLL, then plan on driving down to our campsite at Big Pine Key Fishing Lodge where we will be for 10 days. I have done some research and plan on fishing some bridges on the ride, hitting Bahia Honda state park, fish the flats, visit Robbie's marina and a few other ideas but I don't want to feel like I have missed anything! What are some "must fish" spots in the keys? Is fishing from shore at BPKFL productive? What gear should I make sure not to leave behind?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good for you, will be a nice change of weather being in the Northeast, like me. Will be looking forward to your report and pics, good luck!


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

We spent winters of ’14 and ’15 in Key Largo. While we were there, we did a lot of bridge fishing and really enjoyed it. It can be great fun if you can keep your bait on the bottom during moving currents. The currents do not coincide closely to the tide charts, so you have to just observe the currents. Don’t bother wetting a line during still water. Incoming current is the best as it brings in fish from the reefs. And as you would expect, night fishing really can be fast and furious.

The bridges that we favored were Channel Two and Tom’s Cut. Three Mile Bridge is a favorite, too, if you don’t mind the walk out because the best fishing is in the middle. Channel Five is okay and Tom’s Harbor bridge can be slow. Seven Mile Bridge was a long drive from where we were staying so we didn’t hit it much at all. Plus, only the ends of Seven have fishing.

Try under the Vaca Cut bridge. It’s very fast moving current at times, but can be lots of fun.

Many good smaller bridges exist west of the Seven Mile and out to Key West, but most have been barricaded off from fishing.

Never fish into the moving current. You’ll lose lots of tackle. Pick the bridges that will allow you to cast with the moving current.

Many fishermen just drop a line behind the bridge pilings and do well, but when it’s not producing, don’t be shy about casting out as far as you can. We’ve hit good size schools of grey snapper away from the bridges. Also, don’t b e afraid to bundle up and fish when it’s windy and cold with crazy fast moving current. I fished white capped, ultra fast current one day on Tom’s Cut under threatening skies and couldn’t bait my hook fast enough to please the grey snappers.

As far as equipment, most locals are using smaller rods. We used our 7’ catfish rods but up to 6’ with spinning gear is plenty. Do buy plenty of egg sinkers 2-3 oz. our typical setup was line egg sinker to a bead to swivel to 18” flouro to a circle hook. My wife used a more typical was coast dropper rig with only a single hook. Don’t forget to have your FL license on you. I was checked as many as 5 times in a single week.

Man, I miss the Keys. Good luck.


----------



## Bamoore (Mar 10, 2018)

dj1100rt said:


> We spent winters of ’14 and ’15 in Key Largo. While we were there, we did a lot of bridge fishing and really enjoyed it. It can be great fun if you can keep your bait on the bottom during moving currents. The currents do not coincide closely to the tide charts, so you have to just observe the currents. Don’t bother wetting a line during still water. Incoming current is the best as it brings in fish from the reefs. And as you would expect, night fishing really can be fast and furious.
> 
> The bridges that we favored were Channel Two and Tom’s Cut. Three Mile Bridge is a favorite, too, if you don’t mind the walk out because the best fishing is in the middle. Channel Five is okay and Tom’s Harbor bridge can be slow. Seven Mile Bridge was a long drive from where we were staying so we didn’t hit it much at all. Plus, only the ends of Seven have fishing.
> 
> ...


Some sound advice here! I will definitely fish the bridges you have mentioned. I've been trying to do as much research as I can on which bridges to fish and which bridges don't allow fishing so the handful you have provided is great. I'll be sure to post my experiences! Thanks a bunch


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

Tackle Center of Islamorada is a good bait shop that you can hit on your way down. They're at mile marker 81 if I recall correctly. And believe it or not, Kmart in Marathon has a real fine tackle selection. Also, on your way down is the Yellow Bait shop in Key Largo. Good people with a good selection.

BTW, on really pretty weekend days, don't bother with Channel Two or Five. They get hit hard by day trippers from Miami, so much so that parking becomes an issue. But from Tom's Cut west, it's much less crowded. Three Mile can absorb a lot of fisherman, but even as big as those two lots are, it gets tight on Sat/Sun. Get there early.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

Long Key bridge has a good reputation, too.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes. Long Key bridge is very casually referred to as three mile, even though it's not a full 3 miles long. It's maybe 2 1/2.


----------

